# My Morewood build



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

figured i'd start a build thread of my own...just so it's easy to keep myself going with this build

plans:
* Frame: Morewood Ndiza HT
* Fork: Zoke DJ2
* Brakes:Hayes MAGs
* Cranks:Saint
* Rear Derailleur: Sram
* Pedals: Primo
* Stem: Holzfeller
* Handlebar: hussfelt
* Seatpost:Thompson
* Saddle: WTB Jaxon V
* Bottom Bracket: saint
* Cassette:?
* Headset:FSA the PIG DH Pro
* Grips:ruffian
* Tires: k-rad 
* Wheelset: haven't decided yet

so far i have the frame, fork, stem, and bars....and am working my way to getting the other parts together and HOPEFULLY get this finished over the winter months and ready for spring 

pics:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice bike as of now, I'd love to see the final build.


----------



## Watson605 (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks like it will be a sweet build, I too would like to build up a dj street bike this winter.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks guys
i've got to decide on what all parts i'm going to be running.....

but, as soon as i unload a couple of my extra car parts (honda..b-series stuff) then i'm going ahead and getting the crank/bb....and putting some money towards the outlaws


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

looks like it'll be a fun ride. I want to see these white outlaws on a built bike...

saint cranks are so frickin' cheap right now...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that frame is burly. looks super nice


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

new part: Saint Crank...picked up BRAND NEW for $129.99 from my awesome LBS!


and...possibly NOT getting the white outlaws....none of the distriubtors have them...and if they don't come in soon..looks like i'm just going to pick up the black ones....and if/when they blow i'll just toss on some sun ringle MTX camo rims


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rhd said:


> new part: Saint Crank...picked up BRAND NEW for $129.99 from my awesome LBS!
> 
> and...possibly NOT getting the white outlaws....none of the distriubtors have them...and if they don't come in soon..looks like i'm just going to pick up the black ones....and if/when they blow i'll just toss on some sun ringle MTX camo rims


pricepoint has them I think... ? or you can order direct from azonic usa.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

well, i thought about that......but, i'd really like to get them from my LBS if possible...they're good ppl and have hooked up really good so far...and i'd like to give them as much of my buisness as i can

i can wait if need be


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

ruffian lock ons, JAXON V, and thompson seat post on the way....
adding hayes mag's very soon
and also getting some white HALO SAS's

should be done very soon...so i can sell the frame to go to a FS, haha


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

brakes, seat post, grips, and new saddle should be here in a week..... just getting aroudn to making a FINAL decision on what wheelset to run...i can't make up my mind:

white or black outlaws
white, black, gold, Halo SAS
or black deetraxs
or building my own custom wheelset....


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

rhd said:


> brakes, seat post, grips, and new saddle should be here in a week..... just getting aroudn to making a FINAL decision on what wheelset to run...i can't make up my mind:
> 
> white or black outlaws
> white, black, gold, Halo SAS
> ...


In order:

1)Custom- usually the best option, you can get every part you want, built the way you want. Only thing is, this option is abit more expensive.

2)Outlaws- i've heard so any people who love em, and they dont blow the bank

3) not sure on the last ones. SAS are super burly, stronger than your other options (unless you custom built a even more burly set), but they are heavy. if you dont care about weight (which i think most people do) then maybe these are your wheels.

4) Deetracks- not sayin these are bad, i just dont know anything about them, so im not gunna give an opinion. but i think there was recently a thread on the dh/fr forum that was sayin these suck...


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

the only problem with custom is...well...i don't know a damn thing about what parts are good or what to buy..... imma ask my LBS tommorrow when i go buy/order everything i have left....maybe they';ll have soemthing in stock so i can even ride tommorrow 

btw...tommorrow imma order:
X7 or X9 shifter(s)
0.7 or 0.9 derailuer
E13 SRS possibly
wheelset (gotta decide when i get there and talk to them)
cassette
chain
and possibly a new fork

this...pending the hopeful sell of my last civic hatch tonight


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

0.7 or 0.9 derailer? isnt that the old stuff? why dont you just go with the newer style x7 or x9?


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

ugh...yeah, that's what i meant....

i'm still a n00b...this is my first "build" and i suck at remembering part names and what not


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

i like that frame


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

iron1 said:


> i like that frame


thanks

wanna buy it?


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

test fitting some wheels....to decide on color, haha


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i would suggest not buying the halo wheels, the rims are really soft and they flat spot really easy. I would go with something built up custom, or some Azonic outlaws


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks hot as of now!


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

picked these up today....got em REALLLL cheap, but...they should be adequate either way.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

lookin good dude, look forward to hearing how it rides


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the compliments ya'll....i just can't wait to get riding again.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

got the bike done today....ended up being pretty nice, if you ask me.

going for it's first ride tommorrow....can't wait


oh, and the final list of parts:
frame: morewood ndiza
fork: dirt jump 2
wheelset: front-single track/formula 20mm, rear-mtw/formula
tires: 2.4x26 Maxxis Holy Rollers
handle bar: hussefelt
stem: holztfeller
shifters: x7
rear "mech": x7
front "mech": deore
brakes: hayes mags
seat post: kalloy 
seat: WTB Jaxon V
crank: Saint w/e13 bash
guide: e13 DRS
grips: ruffian lock-on
pedals: primo tenderizers
headset: FSA PIG DH pro


i'll try to get some pics tommorrow....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome! We want action pics!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

looks good! How much did that frame cost? Have you ridden one before?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude thats pimp. Still thinking of selling the fork? Drop me a PM or catch me on AIM, NDlax2340 

Oh yeah whats the weight on that?


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

i rode it a BIT last night...but, woke up this morning and it's raining...damnit
i drove an hour and a half up here to my friends house to go session....and it's all but ruined now

and, yeah...i'm wanting a new fork for it


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

just orderd some Danger Boy levers for the mag's.....they get shipped out tommorrow, yay

but, got some pics taken by my friend james...and just waiting for him to edit them out and get them to me....but, prob take like 2 weeks since he's waiting on a new macbook...blah.

but i took some here at home, they're deff not pro pics like his will be...but...they're all i ahve



oh, and i'm thinking about going to a 66rc2x if i can sell the dj2 off of it


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

w00t!

oh, and i bought myself a tow rig yesterday as well:

















gonna build a pvc bike rack this weekend


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

built a bike rack today....followed some plans i found on the intraweb:


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

rhd said:


> built a bike rack today....followed some plans i found on the intraweb:
> 
> [snip


I know your stoked dude


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

i havne't gotten a chance to ride with anyone yet.....but i did take it out myself a few times...and it's ****ing GREAT!

i'm set to go ride with some locals, GOOOOOD ones...and i j ust hope i can stay within site distance on teh trials.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

just went riding today.....and actually hit one of the jumps that i had set a personal goal of building UP too....so, yeah...COMPLETELY stoked.

hit it 3 times...not one wreck...
1st time was the first time i've EVER hit a drop to tranny...it's like...6ft or so. and i was scared as HELL. a guy there (he's actually from norway..exachange student) that rides MX a lot...and was on a haro v4 (xc bike...) and hit it in front of me...so, i was like..screw it and did it. it was such a great feeling!
2nd time...i pulled up on the launch...and ended up manualing the landing...haha, i bet it looked cool...but i thought i totally screwed it and was about to wreck...but, i made it..barely.
3rd time was just butter. i had my confidence and i knew how to do it...and i did.. loved it!

here's a SHITTY video of my 3rd jump.....sorry for the quality..it was with a camera phone


oh, and i installed my danger boy levers a min ago....it's a COMPLETE ***** to remove the drift pins out of the stock levers... i didn't wanna hit too hard cause i was afriad i'd break it...but i got mad and beat the hell out of it..and it worked. they feel great...gotta ride with them tommorrow to get a complete review.

here's the levers installed: (i'll get better pics to replace these tommorrow in the day light)

























guess it's time to clean up some:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Damn thats really nice, glad you got it dirty!


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks man....hopfully tommorrow will be even better


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ya, thats a nice bike! do u like the geometry of the frame? I just bought a specialozed p.1 07 (comes in first week of feb)! I hope i will enjoy it as much as you enjoy ur bike!


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

honestly....i couldn't tell you about the geometry and me enjoying it or not...cause, frankly, i have no clue.

to me...the bike rides great. I don't really like the seat being so damned low...and am constantly raising it really high to get leg extension when on the trail or greenway...but, it is nice to have it able to go low for jumps/drops.

i've just always had XC type bikes....and walmart bikes as a kid....so, i'm still getting used to the "dj/4x" geometry right now.


but...so far so good


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice riding there, I'm stoked for you. Happy riding dude, and that bike came out looking very nice!


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks...serioulsy

it's just got a few more parts i want to change out....and i think it'll be done till i find a nice squish frame....but, i think i'll just try to ride this a while..it's so much fun


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Keep the hardtail even if you get a squishy, or else you'll get sloppy!


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

that's a good possibility if i get a new possition at work....but, for now...just pedals and a new fork and i'm done


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

the levers.....THEY FILL AMAZING!!!!!!!!
serioulsy.....i LOVE them..and i didn't even get to ride much today
deff worth my money!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

They sure do look good!


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet bike


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

double post:madman: :madman:


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

got new pedals.... Transition ones... LOVE them. they're used...but, they were only $30, so i can't say too much...they were WORTH it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

with new pedals...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rhd said:


> with new pedals...


Looks real good.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rhd said:


> with new pedals...


yeah, very nice! you must've lost a decent amount of weight just between the tenderizers and the TBC's!!! it's comin' together really nice man. 
I like this thread too, started out with the beginnings, then progressed bit by bit, well by a lot. you really dropped the coinage, haha, a truck and everything. nice rack too, I've built a few in my day, some out of wood with a board and slots that you dropped down over the tire to hold'em steady, wish I had a picture of it....


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah...it was fun. like super expensive lego's, haha. Thanks for the compliments guys..means a lot!


I just hate i've been too hurt to ride for almost 2 weeks now..it's killing me. All i can do is paved stuff 

i've got pulled tendons in both hands....and my right hand being REALLY bad. I'm going to pick up a hydro trainer now...just so i can at least pedal.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rhd said:


> yeah...it was fun. like super expensive lego's, haha. Thanks for the compliments guys..means a lot!
> 
> I just hate i've been too hurt to ride for almost 2 weeks now..it's killing me. All i can do is paved stuff
> 
> i've got pulled tendons in both hands....and my right hand being REALLY bad. I'm going to pick up a hydro trainer now...just so i can at least pedal.


That's a good idea man. I could actually use one of those myself I think. I see you got bitten by the biking bug.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

very much so.....i've ALWAYS had bikes..literally since i could walk, and i had a tricycle when i couldn't.


but...lately, i've just been doing other things.... building cars, work, dying. all that mess. and my weight and out of shapeness has caught up with me...so it's time to change that and do somethign i really enjoy, and at the same time fix my given issues. it's a win/win if you ask me.....AND i've met some cool ppl allready, on just 3 rides!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rhd said:


> very much so.....i've ALWAYS had bikes..literally since i could walk, and i had a tricycle when i couldn't.
> 
> but...lately, i've just been doing other things.... building cars, work, dying. all that mess. and my weight and out of shapeness has caught up with me...so it's time to change that and do somethign i really enjoy, and at the same time fix my given issues. it's a win/win if you ask me.....AND i've met some cool ppl allready, on just 3 rides!


Yep, that's what biking is all about, I've met plenty of people as well.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

eh.....yeah, i posted complete pics....but, here's more. i was bored, so...haha, yeah









on my homemade truck rack....apparently...it'll work fine for just storing the bike inside as well, go figure


























honestly...i think i'm done with it. the seat post is weird..it doesn't want to go lower than that (i almost had to beat it to go in THAT far....so...i'm not gonna try to push it any farther, it works fine where it's at)

but....there it is. complete...finished...done. Now...more riding, more learning (i'm moving in a new house this weekend...and am going to by some bike specific tools to go with my regular tools..and a bike rack. i wanna be able to set them up/fix them/tune them)

it was a fun build...and now i'm searching for a dirtbag so i can have a new thread, lol


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

:lol:

You're a lucky guy, thats an awesome build. Great job on it.

Good luck with moving in to the new house!


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks and thanks

honestly.....i'm just lucky to have some good friends at my LBS (Clark Tire in Hickory, NC)....that have 100% helped me on EVERYTHING. From choosing parts, to getting the parts, to assembling the bike, to showing me where to ride, to offering to let me come ride with them.....so, they've pushed me to get it done...and now i just have to push myself to progress in my riding.

that...and i'm lucky i found this forum that has given me LOTS of insight as well.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rhd said:


> eh.....yeah, i posted complete pics....but, here's more. i was bored, so...haha, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cut that seatpost down bro! otherwise, you're just carrying extra tubing weight around.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

i have cut it....almost in half....haha


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rhd said:


> thanks and thanks
> 
> honestly.....i'm just lucky to have some good friends at my LBS (Clark Tire in Hickory, NC)....that have 100% helped me on EVERYTHING. From choosing parts, to getting the parts, to assembling the bike, to showing me where to ride, to offering to let me come ride with them.....so, they've pushed me to get it done...and now i just have to push myself to progress in my riding.
> 
> that...and i'm lucky i found this forum that has given me LOTS of insight as well.


I really dig it. You could try and file the edge of the seatpost where you cut it and grease it up and bit to see if that helps at all.

I'd probably add a tad more air in your fork, I look at the stanchions and see you're using the whole travel, on what kind of hits? Do you do any drops? If so disregard my comment and ride it as is.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

biggest i've done is a 7ish foot drop to tranny.....but, it's used almost all of it just in regular riding and small jumps....i'm a big guy, haha.


----------



## gigatech (Jan 2, 2007)

how much do thoes frames run?? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

$850-900 is what Morewood told me


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah...they're not that cheap...haha, unless you buy mine. i'm REALLY wanting to start on a dirtbag...and i'm selling my frame for a good price.

but...i'm also kinda wary of it....considering it's, LITERALLY, the only one i've ever seen for sell. None on ebay, ever....just izumu's and shova's..., none on ridemonkey (but mine), and i've never seen any local cept this one....and it was actually given away by Morewood USA at a race in asheville to Wyld Willy (owner of spectrum clothing) who ended up selling it to Mike Swanne of clark tire....who sold it to yours truley. haha, it's got some history, and it's rare....which makes me kinda wanna hang onto it.


----------



## gigatech (Jan 2, 2007)

*frame*

nevermind


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

those brake levers doooo look pretty sweet
im gonna check 'em out


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

What is the size of the frame again? I might be able to buy it this time.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

it's considered a "small"


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rhd said:


> it's considered a "small"


Hang on to it man, having a hardtail for messing around on would be my top priority even if I had a fully.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

rhd said:


> it's considered a "small"


Damn, Neil from Morewood told me theres no way in hell I'd fit on a small :madman:


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

well....i've thought about that....but, i still have a trek and a robision frame sitting at the new house i can build up for something. I realllly want a dirtbag to progress with big drops at the local park...so, if i sell this now, i can afford a new frame and get started on that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rhd said:


> well....i've thought about that....but, i still have a trek and a robision frame sitting at the new house i can build up for something. I realllly want a dirtbag to progress with big drops at the local park...so, if i sell this now, i can afford a new frame and get started on that.


Work more haha! I'd never get rid of my hardtail, but I'd love a fully.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

i work too much allready...never have time to ride much...cept weekends....so, screw that, lol


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rhd said:


> i work too much allready...never have time to ride much...cept weekends....so, screw that, lol


I was just kidding. While you save up bigger and better things will happen in the bike world, and you'll be the one taking profit from the better technology. You can also go used, have you considered that?


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

well, i'm deff goign used on a new frame....unless i can sell this in time to jump on the big transition sell they have going on. i just can't afford a new frame right now.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

so, yeah...this is shitty. i've basically ruined my hands...pretty severe nerve damage. Doctor says i'm off a bike for like..6 months, or go in for surgery... (i ain't getting cut up, again) so.....this thing's gotta go. I've hit a bind on some bills as well, so the money's gotta go to some other stuff anyways.....

i'm going to get another bike at the end of summer...prob a dirtbag, and build it up with similar parts....but, for now...this one has to go.

if anyone would be interested...i'll cut them a HELL of a deal on it (think..$1000+shipping)


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

I was reading your post and following your build. (nice build by the way) I watched your vid of you doing your first drop and thought, that looks a little like one of the drops at Hick Park.



rhd said:


> .....i'm just lucky to have some good friends at my LBS (Clark Tire in Hickory, NC)....


Wow, small world.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

rhd said:


> so, yeah...this is shitty. i've basically ruined my hands...pretty severe nerve damage. Doctor says i'm off a bike for like..6 months, or go in for surgery... (i ain't getting cut up, again) so.....this thing's gotta go. I've hit a bind on some bills as well, so the money's gotta go to some other stuff anyways.....
> 
> i'm going to get another bike at the end of summer...prob a dirtbag, and build it up with similar parts....but, for now...this one has to go.
> 
> if anyone would be interested...i'll cut them a HELL of a deal on it (think..$1000+shipping)


You ok dude? What happened, bad bail?


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

cranberry said:


> I was reading your post and following your build. (nice build by the way) I watched your vid of you doing your first drop and thought, that looks a little like one of the drops at Hick Park.
> 
> Wow, small world.


ain't it though

sucks about the park...big time


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> You ok dude? What happened, bad bail?


well....in the video of the drop i did.......that was saturday. first time ever doing it...and i got it 3 times, good. 2nd time, i manualed the landing...i pulled up too much..but it was ok.

so, skip to sunday. some friends were supposed to come ride...and they bailed cause the weather. so i was kinda alone. i rode around a little not doing anything......and, i was like...screw it, i might as well do the drop..i'm here. so, i went for it. i have NO clue what happened..caused i blacked out for a little bit.

but, i bent my thumbs back pretty severly...and ended up with pulled tendons and some serious nerve damage. i mean, i scrapped my knees up, ripped up the backs of legs on the pedals, and got a HUGE knot on my head (hence concusion).....thank goodness i had on a helmet.

as far as i can figure out though....i hit it too fast, and overshot the landing..not really landing to flat, but just farther down the landing than i needed to...and prob looped over the bars. i mean, the bike was 100% fine...and i took ALL the damage, which is good/bad at the same time. oh, and i ripped my damn pants too...and had to limp back to my truck muddy, bloody, with my junk just about hanging out the big rip in my pants.

so..flash foward to now....and my hands are STILL messing with me...and i've been told to stay off the bike for 6 months or so...just give my hands time to heal and rejuvinate the nerves and give the tendons time to heal. it was either that...or possible surgery. oh...and avoid the electrical test they want to give for nerve damage...it ****ing SUCKS.

but, i just bought a new macbook, and truck and stuff....so imma just sell it to pay some bills off...and then, this summer, imma put together either a transition dirtbag or a 7point5 or something


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

damn man, sorry to hear about all of that. i hope that things start going your way. 

i dont know if i read your last post correctly or not, but DONT sell your macbook! gotta rep mac to the fullest. 

but yeah man, i live in raleigh and head out to north wilkesboro quite a bit to ride at dark mountain. have you had chance to ride out there yet? if not, then when you get your fully built up after the summer, you should check out there "dh" course. it is pretty fun, and pretty close to hickory. 

take it easy man. heal up.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

i live in taylorsville...so north wilkes is just as close to me as hickory...


but, i'm DEFF not selling my mac...NEVER! ive got a pc desktop i built up...and, hate it now...sicne i got a mac. wish i would have just bought an imac to start with. so soon, i'll have a macbook AND imac


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude that sucks so much, sorry to hear it. Hopefully you'll come around faster than 6 months.


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

rhd said:


> i live in taylorsville...so north wilkes is just as close to me as hickory...
> 
> but, i'm DEFF not selling my mac...NEVER! ive got a pc desktop i built up...and, hate it now...sicne i got a mac. wish i would have just bought an imac to start with. so soon, i'll have a macbook AND imac


good call on getting a mac. it is so weird... i am not a "computer guy", but i can assure you. i will never have another pc, ever. i just cant explain it, everything just makes sense on a mac.

anyway, you should really check dark mtn. out sometime. it is pretty fun, and 100% hardtail friendly. later.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

i'm not a computer guy either...although i work in a very nerd-friendly environment (fiber optic tester)...but i'm the same way, not going back to a pc....it's not worth it.


and, i might check that place out befor ei get rid of my bike. there's a local guy with a stinky deelux i just might pick up for when i can ride again


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

blah....been stuck on the trainer lately. tired to ride it around and just do some bunnyhops over curbs and stuff....and my hands just can't handle even that... i'm really torn up about all this. blah.

but...in a serious note, what do you people this this bike is worth? I've got a LOT in it...and i haven't even really ridden it. I put it up for $1000...and no ones even biting at that price...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rhd said:


> blah....been stuck on the trainer lately. tired to ride it around and just do some bunnyhops over curbs and stuff....and my hands just can't handle even that... i'm really torn up about all this. blah.
> 
> but...in a serious note, what do you people this this bike is worth? I've got a LOT in it...and i haven't even really ridden it. I put it up for $1000...and no ones even biting at that price...


sucks to hear you gotta pull out bro, always sad to hear of another fallen soldier...

but, overall right now, with few minor exceptions, the used complete bike market SUCKS!
You could label a ferrari as a $1k bike and it wouldn't sell. 
Parting out is another option, but even going that route, you might sell select parts within a day or two for a nice price, but you'd be bound to get stuck with a bunch of other parts leftover on your hands that you wouldn't even be able to give away... This also depends on your asking prices of course, but just how things go... offer up a stealy deal on the complete and you may sell it quick, but stick around the $1k mark and it probably won't move very fast with other brand new options out there for that much. There are quite a few people these days looking for small hardtails to get into the dj/park/street scene, but for most, it's just a second bike and not a priority. 
Good luck.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah...it sucks to have an expensive hardtail frame. morewood sells them in the $850 range.....and all the other parts together add up fast.... I mean, if i can't at least $1000...i'll prob just keep it until I CAN ride again (hopefully i can) i deff don't want to sell it, but it'd just help me get rid of some other debt while i recover.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

how good was the X-7 derallieur on that morewood coz i've just snapped my old shimano shifters and the deore derallier isn't that good. It jumps and is slow to shift especially when doing jumps and drops etc. So i was thinking about going to SRAM with some X-7 shifters aswell. I just want to know if you would recommend them. 
sorry to hear about your hands. That must be so frustrating!!!


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

i was always a shimano guy...until i rode a few friends bikes that were equipped with sram...and, damnit, i'd never go back. the shifting is just so much better. my cheap ole x7 stuff shifts better than the XTR stuff that is on my trek XC bike!

btw....a small update, possibly trading the morewood frame for an orange patriot frame... hands are healing a little better than i expected, and i can at least ride some now...although no jumping, but...hell...at least i can get out some!


----------

